# got guesstions



## xxnissans14xx (Dec 20, 2002)

i have a 97 with a s15 motor swap i was wondering what is the most boost i can run safely the car have stock fuel and side mount 


also what need to be done to run 21 pounds of boost


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

are you sure you have a s15 sr20det in a s14?? i bet that you went to a shop to get the swap done.. cause if you did this on your own, you should definately have enough knowledge to answer those questions.. if you did go to a shop, why didn't you ask them there?? (please don't think i'm questioning your knowledge. i hope im not pissing you off cause i have no intention of doing that)


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

an S15 SR swap into the S14 chassis isn't hard. it's the S15 SR into the S13 chassis that's more difficult and trying. 

15-18psi of boost CAN be run on stock turbo. however, most SR tuners will tell you not to run anymore than 10psi. you'll need some necessary mods to run higher boost, or prevent from boost falloff. i.e. some RASs, better MAF, bigger fuel pump, stock 480cc injectors should be fine, and a breather filter, full exhaust (turbo back), FMIC, etc.


----------



## xxnissans14xx (Dec 20, 2002)

i work for a nissan dealership so im handy when it come to car so i did the swap myself with a little help for the wiring harness the only down fall is im from delaware so there really isnt anyone around here that is into nissans so what i learn from online and im i little stuip when it comes to computers so what help i get help me out alot


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

did nissan put in larger stock injectors for the t28? you can definitly run more than 10psi!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yeah.. the stock s15 injector are 480cc which is pretty big for stock



esyip said:


> *15-18psi of boost CAN be run on stock turbo. however, most SR tuners will tell you not to run anymore than 10psi.*


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

yes the S15 SRs do have 480cc injectors, which i already stated. of course you can run more than 10psi. i already said that you CAN run 15-18psi of boost and be putting down somewhere in the vicinity of 300RWHP. the problem is is that you'll be past that turbo's efficiency rate. the injectors will be fine, no need to upgrade those (like i said). but you'll run into problems such as the turbo not working at 100% because it's still such a tiny snail. 

and again, most SR tuners WILL tell you not to run anything more than 10psi until you make some "bare necessities" modifications, which i already mentioned a few.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

xxnissans14xx said:


> *i work for a nissan dealership so im handy when it come to car so i did the swap myself with a little help for the wiring harness the only down fall is im from delaware so there really isnt anyone around here that is into nissans so what i learn from online and im i little stuip when it comes to computers so what help i get help me out alot *


grammar owns you...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

eysip: my bad.. somehow i missed the 480cc injectors part.. =p

drift: lol


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

I got a? how do u replace a apex seal on a 240? sorry im wasted hahahahahhaha


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wtf?? apex seals are for rotary engines. 240's run on inline4's. stop drinking so much


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

I know I was so gone hahahhaweeee


----------

